# Website/Portfolio Feedback



## TheDanishDanger (Nov 14, 2016)

Hey all,

Looking for some constructive criticism on my newly launched endeavor.  

It's very early so expectations are low, but some direction moving forward would be appreciated!  Thank you and hopefully you enjoy the site

www.danemadsenphotography.com


----------



## tirediron (Nov 14, 2016)

Moved to the appropriate forum.


----------



## aubes (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice portfolio / website. 

I like it. The only little thing i dislike is the home. I would definately prefer fullscreen photos like in your galeries. 

That said, the photos are nice and colorful too.

Well done


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 14, 2016)

Clean, sharp, good point of view and perhaps too much reliance on saturation for impact.
Excellent framing, good thinking - especially this 







The one of the crabs, specifically, loses texture and detail because of the oversaturation.

I'd delete this one; it is sharp but you clipped the wing and that hurts too much.




Ft. Hood - were you in tanks?
We have two things in common, I am ex-Army (retired) and live in Maryland (Columbia)

Nice to have you here.
IMO, you have the technical stuff down pat and a good start on composition/framing/etc.
I do think you still have a little way to go on the subtleties of editing - 

This is my favorite.
You didn't correct the perspective distortion which really emphasizes that the sky is huge.
The excessive processing just emphasizes the impact - all good.
It does need a bit more sharpening but, all in all, pretty damn nice 
(for a tanker )




The frustrating part of your site is that, once one is looking at the photos, there is no easy way to get back to the top level.

Best,

Lew


----------



## TheDanishDanger (Nov 14, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> Ft. Hood - were you in tanks?
> We have two things in common, I am ex-Army (retired) and live in Maryland (Columbia)



Thank you for the thorough review!  I'll take all those into real consideration.  Not quite tanks, but as you know, Ft. Hood is a mobilized operation.  I enlisted 11B, so Bradley's were our means of transportation.


----------

